# Combien d'heures par semaine



## Octobre04 (13 Jul 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis une semaine, je lis plusieurs interventions sur ce forum pour acquérir des connaissances sur l'armée. J'ai épluché, je crois, tous les racoins du site des FC mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à la question que je cherchais, qui est : *combien d'heures par semaine un militaire fait-il? *J’ai trouvé ça étrange que le site web des FC étale les salaires mensuels des militaires sans parler des heures que celui-ci doit faire pour l’obtenir. Par la suite, je me suis dit que la réponse pouvait varier du moment du recrutement d'un militaire jusqu'à tant qu'il gagne des rangs (ou encore selon son métier). C'est une question que je me pose puisque je serais peut-être intéressé à m'enrôler dans l'armée l'an prochain lorsque j'aurai terminé quelques projets personnels.

Si quelqu’un pouvait aussi m’éclairer sur la vie d’un militaire à l’étrangé, ça m’intéresserait de savoir comment ça fonctionne. Encore là, j’imagine qu’on ne peut pas une fois dans un pays étrangé, revenir à la maison les fins de semaine comme quelqu’un qui à un emploie dans un bureau. Je me demandais comment vous faites pour relaxer. Il y a des congés, des fins de semaine, etc? Comment ça fonctionne les horaires avec une mission comme en Afghanistan? 

En tout cas, si quelqu’un peut m’expliquer le temps que je dois consacrer à l’armée si je m’enrôle ça serait très gentil. (de recrue jusqu’aux premières années + si je monte de rang)

Merci


----------



## vhaust (13 Jul 2011)

Moi aussi je me demande les meme questions. En tant que reservistes, le recruteur m'a dit
que c les mardi soirs et 2 fins semaines par mois.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2011)

Octobre04 said:
			
		

> J’ai trouvé ça étrange que le site web des FC étale les salaires mensuels des militaires sans parler des heures que celui-ci doit faire pour l’obtenir.



Nous ne sommes pas payer a l'heure. Notre salaire est fixe. On dois travailer 24/7/365 si necessaire.



> Il y a des congés, des fins de semaine, etc?



Non. La guerre arrete pas parsque c'est la fin de semaine.



> Comment ça fonctionne les horaires avec une mission comme en Afghanistan?



Il n'y as pas d'horaire, on travaile quand c'est necessaire. Ce n'est pas comme un job civvile au McDo.


----------



## vhaust (13 Jul 2011)

Les reponses de CDN aviator me font toujours rire lolllll


----------



## Octobre04 (13 Jul 2011)

vhaust said:
			
		

> Les reponses de CDN aviator me font toujours rire lolllll



Ouais ya de la répartie et j'aime ça.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes pas payer a l'heure. Notre salaire est fixe. On dois travailer 24/7/365 si necessaire.
> 
> Non. La guerre arrete pas parsque c'est la fin de semaine.
> 
> Il n'y as pas d'horaire, on travaile quand c'est necessaire. Ce n'est pas comme un job civvile au McDo.



Je suis conscient que ce n’est pas un emploi au civil comme McDo, si je me retrouve en Afghanistan... ça aurait été sympa de me donner un aperçu des temps libres là-bas.

D'ailleurs, ma question était en deux parties. Les missions et quand on est au pays. Après les entraînements, missions... je ne peux pas croire qu'on reste cloué dans une base militaire sans en sortir le soir pour aller dormir chez soi. J'ai vu une vidéo qui montrait que les militaires avaient le choix de résider sur la base ou à l'extérieur. Donc, il faut bien que le service ce fini un moment donné. Si quelqu'un peut me donner une vue d'ensemble.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2011)

Octobre04 said:
			
		

> ça aurait été sympa de me donner un aperçu des temps libres là-bas.



C'est pas possible. Chaque persone a une job differente et tu peut etre requis a travailler 24 sur 24 n'importe quand. Certaines unite travaile des heures fixe, certains metier on du travaille en "shift"......etc, etc...... Sans savoir quel metier tu parle, c'est pas facile de te repondre.



> je ne peux pas croire qu'on reste cloué dans une base militaire sans en sortir le soir pour aller dormir chez soi.



Je n'ai jamais di ca. I'l n'y a pas d'heures fixe come dans le millieu civil. Moi par example, je travaile 0730-1530 un jour, 0330-1830 le prochain depanadnt ce qu'il y a a faire.

Il n'y a pas de "tu travaile 8 heures par jour".


----------



## CDN_yan (14 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator a entièrement raison. Il faut que tu comprenne que l'Armée c'est pas une job, c'est une vocation. 1 semaine tu va travailler 35 heure, l'autre semaine tu va en faire 60.  Tu va même être appellé à te déployé dans des délais très court (1-2-3 jours) si il y a un besoin ( Haiti, innondation en montérégie et aussi tout les autres opérations des FC ) Ce qui est plaisant avec l'armée est que chaque jour ne se ressemble pas, tu ne fera pas la même job durant 25 ans comme au civil. On a d'excellent conditions de travail, mais y faut faire certains sacrifices de nos temps libre desfois. 

Si tu veux savoir combien d'heure de travail tu sera appellé à faire au recrues, t'aura une horraire de 5hre du matin à 23h00 ( et plus durant les semaines de clos) durant 14 semaine. Ne prévois pas de fin de semaines car comme ca si tu les perds tu ne sera pas trop décu. Tout dépendant ton cours de métiers ton horraire sera très différente, PP1 fantassin, 4-5hre du matin à minuit ou 1 heure le matin suivant durant les 3-4 premieres semaine pour avoir le temps de tout faire, après les semaine de clos embarque et le sommeil et temps libre ne sont pas la priorité. Et oui durant tout le temps de ta formation, tu devra vivre, dormir, manger sur une base militaire. Tu aura certainement des fin de semaine libres, mais tu sera de retour le dimanche soir pour recommencer une autre semaine.

Lorsque tu sera qualifié, tu pourra aller vivre à l'extérieur de la base, tu aura un horraire plus stable, mais qui peut changer a tout moment si une situation l'exige. T'est soldat en 1er, et ca implique de l'être 24h/365 jours par années, quitte à sacrifier noel, jour de l'an, le party avec tes chums au chalet .... ! 

J'espere que ca a pu t'aider


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Jul 2011)

vhaust said:
			
		

> Moi aussi je me demande les meme questions. En tant que reservistes, le recruteur m'a dit
> que c les mardi soirs et 2 fins semaines par mois.



Je peux répondre sur la vie d'un réserviste...

Tout dépend, vraiment, de ton régiment. Certains régiments s'entraînent le mardi, d'autres le lundi, le mien le jeudi. La « norme », si l'on veut, est d'une soirée par semaine, une fin de semaine par mois. Ceci est très ... flexible. Par exemple, l'année passée, j'avais tous les jeudis soirs, un lundi à toutes les deux semaines, et à toutes les deux fins de semaines. Donc, occupé en tabarnak.

Je dis la norme, car les attentes sont différentes. Pour les exercices du Régiment, l'on peut compter une fin de semaine par mois. Mais nous avons également les exercices de brigade. Donc, une autre fin de semaine par mois. Dans tout ça, il y a la planification, la préparation, la fin de semaine pour la norme individuelle d'aptitude au combat, etc.

Également, ça peut dépendre de ton rang, du budget, des travaux à faire, et de ton temps et de ton penchant pour du travail supplémentaire. Si tu n'a pas de formation encore, ne t'attends pas à être trop occupé. Par contre, si tu as au minimum ton QS, tu peux t'attendre à être un peu plus impliqué.

Par après, il y a l'été. Tu pars en cours de formation, ou tu prends l'été de congé? Après avoir atteint un certain rang, tu auras l'opportunité de travailler sur un cours, comme chauffeur, comme instructeur, etc.


----------



## ledeux (10 Mar 2012)

si t'es dans réserves nos stress tu vas même trouver que t'es pas assez souvent appeler pour rentrer au régiment.


----------



## Cne C (11 Mar 2012)

ledeux said:
			
		

> si t'es dans réserves nos stress tu vas même trouver que t'es pas assez souvent appeler pour rentrer au régiment.



Tiens c'est comme en France ça... :camo:


----------



## AceBlackFlame (20 Aug 2012)

Bonjour, si jamais tu as des questions non répondu, message moi en privé et je répondrai sans tourner autour du pot! Bonne journée


----------

